# Patricio Freire out with broken hand; fight rescheduled for Fall



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

> A broken hand has forced Patricio "Pitbull" Freire (17-1 MMA, 5-1 BFC) to withdraw from a planned fight with Bellator Fighting Championships featherweight champion Joe Warren (7-1 MMA, 5-0 BFC).
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed the injury with Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney, who said the fight will likely be re-booked following Warren's participation on the promotion's upcoming season-five bantamweight tourney.
> 
> ...




This was one of my top 5 most anticipated fights for this Summer of epic MMA action.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn man ... sucks. Not a big fan of Warren, wanted to see him get tested and destroyed.

On another note - I had no idea that Warren was fighting ALEXIS VILA in the quarters of the BM tourney! Should be a SICK grappling war between the 2, but Vila has decent hands and is much more explosive IMO and could get the early TKO.

For those of you that don't know: Vila is 
> 9-0 [8 finishes (6T/KO)]
> 2 x Freestlye Wrestling World Champion
> 1 x Runner-up @ world championships
> Bronze Medal at '96 Olympics

This cat has BETTER WRESTLING CREDENTIALS THAN JOE WARREN (who is a 1 x world champ in '06 - in Greco). Warren's wrestling hasn't translated too well into MMA and I don't see him getting this fight to the ground - Vila is gonna finish him.

Sorry for the thread hijacking, just got real excited lol VILA IS A BEAST!


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Thx, didn't know that either. So we will have a bantam beating the FW champion, a bit odd.........! However, will it make any diff that Vila competed in the early-mid 90s and at 48 kgs?

Very disappointed Pitbull is out of this fight. Yet again injuries strike the MMA world


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

weak, after soto lost the belt, was waiting for someone to come in and knock warren out, guess ill wait till the fall then...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Thx, didn't know that either. So we will have a bantam beating the FW champion, a bit odd.........! *However, will it make any diff that Vila competed in the early-mid 90s and at 48 kgs?*
> 
> Very disappointed Pitbull is out of this fight. Yet again injuries strike the MMA world


His wrestling is still top-notch, and his technique hasn't gone anywhere - it's in his blood lol. And considering the performance Warren put on in his last fight wrestling-wise (got reversed and mounted a number of times in the first round) - I see Vila destroying him.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

He won a whole tournament and just before his title shot he got a serious injury like that, if that's not bad luck i don't know what is. Hope he heals within a month or two and gets back in the gym quickly, it's going to be a sick fight.


----------

